# Te Quiero/I Care About You vs. Te Amo/I Love You in Romanian



## Princess Kiara

Is there any difference between "Te quiero" (whose closest English translation I can think of is a reference to I love you as in the love between friends or family) and "Te amo" (a clear reference to romantic love) in Romanian? I am learning Romanian and I really love one of my teachers (in a best-friend kind of way), and I want to say to her that I love her, but I don't want to freak her out  How can I say it? All the translations I can find of "Te iubesc" seem to refer to romantic love...plus I would like to refer to my teacher in a more formal way (in Spanish, for example, "usted" instead of "tu".) So how could I say, "La quiero mucho, maestra [her name]" in Romanian?
Thanks!
-PrincessKiara.


----------



## farscape

Holla Princess Kiara 

You are right, especially in a case like the one you describe, the verb *a iubi* (to love somebody) would not be the right choice. As you pointed out _tu_ (also *tu* in Romanian!) should be replaced by _usted_ (in fact the polite plural *dumneavoastră*) if you are not on a first name basis with her and/or if you want to show respect/good manners.

There are many ways in which you can convey your appreciation for your teacher while avoiding any candid misunderstandings and here is one of them:

-1  (first name basis): (Her name here), aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez  foarte mult ca profesor [... I'd like to tell you that I really like  (appreciate) you as a teacher]
-2 (not exactly very formal, but above first case): Doamna - if she's married, *Domnişoara* if she's not married - (her name here), aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez foarte mult ca profesor [In fact in this case it's better if you leave the name aside and use *profesoară* (_teacher/professor_) instead and drop the *ca profesor* at the end: Doamna/Domnişoara profesoară, aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez foarte mult.]
-3  (showing due respect to a teacher, especially when age difference is  involved): Doamna (her last/family name here), aş vrea să vă spun că vă  apreciez foarte mult ca profesor. [Same comment about name as in #2 above]

Notes: 
/ I can appreciate that  in the last case, if you are addressing her in class using the first name it  may be awkward to use the family name in that instance therefore using also  her first name in that case is acceptable.
/ In case #2 above, had the conversation continued you'd have addressed her with the personal pronoun *dumneata* which is in-between the Spanish _tu_ and _usted_ (*tu* and *dumneavoastră*)
/ While perfectly correct and acceptable, some may take exception to the use of *Domnişoară* (Miss) and choose *Doamnă* (Misses) instead, even though she may not be married

Once again, there are many ways in which one can say in Romanian _I like you as a person/teacher_ and avoid by all means using *te/vă iubesc* which would be very inappropriate in the circumstances you describe.

Later,
.


----------



## Princess Kiara

Thank you a lot for your quick reply!

However, I'm not quite trying to say I appreciate her _as a teacher_, but rather, as a friend, which is the way she has told me she sees me. I call her "Maestra Angelica" (that is her name) out of respect, but I feel that if I were to leave out the "Maestra" she wouldn't mind one bit. We play around a lot, she gives me nicknames and we play word games and tell jokes. We are at the point where we greet each other with hugs. How could I tell her that I care about her as a friend, with all due respect?

She knows no Romanian (I'm the one who's learning here), but we both find it fun to throw foreign phrases at each other. And I'd like what I say to be correct, you know...perfectionist here.


farscape said:


> Holla Princess Kiara
> -1 (first name basis): (Her name here), aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez foarte mult ca profesor [... I'd like to tell you that I really like (appreciate) you as a teacher]
> -2 (not exactly very formal, but above first case): Doamna - if she's married, *Domnişoara* if she's not married - (her name here), aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez foarte mult ca profesor [In fact in this case it's better if you leave the name aside and use *profesoară* (_teacher/professor_) instead and drop the *ca profesor* at the end: Doamna/Domnişoara profesoară, aş vrea să-ţi spun că te apreciez foarte mult.]
> -3 (showing due respect to a teacher, especially when age difference is involved): Doamna (her last/family name here), aş vrea să vă spun că vă apreciez foarte mult ca profesor. [Same comment about name as in #2 above]


----------



## farscape

Already then, how about: Nici nu ştii cât de mult îmi place de dumneata, Angelica, aşa ca om, ca fire!

[Can't tell you how much I like you as a person, Angelica!]

Follow this link to access a great collection of on-line Romanian  dictionaries and please, do read about the resources listed in the  Romanian forum sticky - it will be worth your while 

Later,
.


----------



## irinet

1. Sunteți preferata mea. (You are my favourite teacher)
2. Vă simpatizez foarte mult. (Similarly above - you are dear to me)
3. Sunteți cea mai grozavă! ( Teach, you are the best / greatest!) - not necessarily using the short 'profa' for the short 'teach'. 'Profa' in Romanian does not sound so nice as in English, though it's often used by the pupils/students in my country.
4. Îmi sunteți cea mai dragă profesoară! (You are the dearest teacher to me!) - this is my favourite because you may say it anytime.


Of course, you also have to keep in mind the place you appreciate her wit/friendship.
And I also think that you should not drop the noun 'teacher' and use 'person' instead because it is safe for both of you showing that you never forget that She is the teacher and You are the student! This is the way I see it.


----------



## farscape

I've taken the liberty to make some comments  Hope you don't mind, irinet!



irinet said:


> 1. Sunteți *profesoara mea* preferata*ă* mea. (You are my favourite _teacher_)


 _This assumes you have more than one teacher_.


> 2. Vă simpatizez foarte mult. (Similarly above - you are dear to me)


 _You wouldn't say that (you are very dear to me) to a native English speaking person unless you are very close, which may not be the case here._


> 3. Sunteți cea mai grozavă *profesoară*! ( Teach, you are the best / greatest!) ...


 _Very casual, perhaps not "the best" if you're pondering ustede vs. tu_.


> 4. Îmi sunteți cea mai dragă profesoară! (You are the dearest teacher to me!) - this is my favourite because you may say it anytime.


 _I like this one too._

Later,
.


----------



## Princess Kiara

Thank you sooo much! I just have one more question.


farscape said:


> _You wouldn't say that (you are very dear to me) to a native English speaking person unless you are very close, which may not be the case here.
> _


We are in Mexico, sadly Miss Angie doesn't even speak English and she wants me to teach her  _Me_, teach _her_! I do tell her "La quiero mucho, maestra" all the time, and she always replies, "Y yo a ti." (Roughly "I really love you, Teacher" [talking about strong friendship, not romantic love, of course!] and she replies "I love you too") I would say we are pretty close.

That said, I like the last three, *Îmi sunteți cea mai dragă profesoară! *, *Sunteți cea mai grozavă profesoară!*, and *Vă simpatizez foarte mult.* I like the idea of saying "You're the best" or "I care about you". Although I address her respectfully and don't leave out her title, she and I both know she is far more to me than just a teacher. I believe that she also cares about me as more than just a student, and so I can take some liberties with her that I wouldn't with other teachers. For example, she's told me she wants me to call her Maestra Angelica instead of just Maestra, which is what I used to call her.
Assuming I wished to speak to her regularly in Română, how could I address her?
Once again, thank you!


----------



## farscape

Just follow your heart, Princess Kiara  I'm sure which ever choice you make will be a great one! And that will be part of learning the language and the people.

Best,
.


----------

